# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Hitachi] δημιουργία υποπιεσης

## Killo_Watt

έβαλα χτες δυο aircondition σπίτι 9000 και 18000 btu με τέσσερα μέτρα σωλήνα το καθένα Αφού έπρηξα τα α....δια του τεχνικού να μου κάνει υποπιεση με αντλία έβαλε πάνω την αντλία και μέσα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα την έβγαλε όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί την έβγαλε τόσο γρήγορα μου είπε ότι ήταν μεγάλη η αντλία του και κάνει υποπιεση γρήγορα.

 στο δεύτερο aircondition για να μου το αποδείξει μάλιστα μου έδειξε τα μανόμετρα που έδειξαν -30 δεν συγκράτησα την μονάδα που μετράγαν αλλά δεν πήγαιναν ποιο κάτω Τι λέτε έκανε σωστά την υποπιεση η με κορόιδεψε?

----------


## antonis_p

> έβαλα χτες δυο aircondition σπίτι 9000 και 18000 btu με τέσσερα μέτρα σωλήνα το καθένα Αφού έπρηξα τα α....δια του τεχνικού να μου κάνει υποπιεση με αντλία έβαλε πάνω την αντλία και μέσα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα την έβγαλε όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί την έβγαλε τόσο γρήγορα μου είπε ότι ήταν μεγάλη η αντλία του και κάνει υποπιεση γρήγορα.
> 
>  στο δεύτερο aircondition για να μου το αποδείξει μάλιστα μου έδειξε τα μανόμετρα που έδειξαν -30 δεν συγκράτησα την μονάδα που μετράγαν αλλά δεν πήγαιναν ποιο κάτω Τι λέτε έκανε σωστά την υποπιεση η με κορόιδεψε?


Στο installation manual έγραφε να κάνεις κενό; Επίσης πού φαντάζεσαι πως έκανε κενό;

----------


## Telis123

Βεβαιως και επρεπε να κανει κενα και πολυ καλα επεμενες γιατι ετσι πρεπει.
Για 30'' πολυ λιγο μου φαινετε, εγω θα ελεγα για κανα τεταρτο και μετα να το αφησεις πανω το οργανο χωρις την αντλια κενου να δεις αν κραταει τα κενα ή εχει καμια ψιλοδιαρροη για κανα μισαωρο στο καθενα ενα μηχανημα.
Αν δεν εχει πρεπει αφου ανοιξεις τα αερια και το βαλεις μπροστα να τσεκαρεις τις ενωσεις των σωληνων με ενα πινελακι και σαπουνονερο για να δεις και τοτε μηπως χανει και θελει κανα σφιξιμο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

30 δευτ.ειναι πολυ λιγα.αποκλειεται να εκανε κενο σε σωληνες με 30 δευτ.
Επισης το κενο δεν γινεται για να τσεκαρει τις διαροες.Κατα κυριο λογο γινεται γιατι στα νεου τυπου αερια πρεπει να μην υπαρχει καθολου μα κοθολου αερας-υγρασια μεσα στις σωληνωσεις.

----------


## Killo_Watt

καλά φαντάστηκα ότι κάτι δεν πήγε καλά...  :frown:  ελπίζω να μην είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα γιατί είναι κρίμα να πλήρωσα πανάκριβα μηχανήματα και να μην έγινε σωστή τοποθέτηση. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα μανόμετρα έδειξαν -30 σε μισό λεπτό σχεδόν βέβαια αυτό δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι σε σχέση με το αν όντως έγινε σωστα το κενό η θα έπρεπε να αφήσει την αντλία κάνα τέταρτο να ρουφήξει και την υγρασια.

ps παντού διαβάζω οτι το κενο θελει 15 λεπτά   :frown:

----------


## Killo_Watt

με υποψιάζει ότι τα μανόμετρα έδειχναν μέχρι -30 ενώ πχ σε αυτό το βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2xRZu84m9w πάνε μέχρι -76... χάνω κάτι με τις μονάδες μέτρησης που δεν πρόσεξα η τα r410 συμβατά μανόμετρα έχουν ενδείξεις και για χαμηλότερες πιέσεις?

----------


## Telis123

Πρεπει τα -30 να ειναι PSI ( οχι PSIG ειναι διαφορετικα ) που ειναι -1bar και αναλογα τα -76 PSI θα ειναι γυρω στα 2,5bar, αυτες ειναι οι μοναδες μετρησης που χρησιμοποιουνται συνηθως στις πιεσεις Air-Condition.
Συνηθως τα μανομετρα για πανε μεχρι -1bar γενικα στα αρνητικα ( κενο) και αν ειναι για r410 γυρω στα 300 στα θετικα.
Υπαρχουν ομως και μανομετρα που μετρανε μονο κενο και αυτα πανε πιο κατω ( 0 εως -3bar π.χ.).
Τα κενα τα μετραμε επεισεις και σε microns.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> με υποψιάζει ότι τα μανόμετρα έδειχναν μέχρι -30 ενώ πχ σε αυτό το βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2xRZu84m9w πάνε μέχρι -76... χάνω κάτι με τις μονάδες μέτρησης που δεν πρόσεξα η τα r410 συμβατά μανόμετρα έχουν ενδείξεις και για χαμηλότερες πιέσεις?


Υποψιαζομαι οτι και το βιντεο που δειχνεις δεν ειναι κενου.
τα κενου ειναι ετσι http://www.frigohellas.gr/product_de...50611&extLang=
(ας μας απαντησει καποιος ψυκτικος) .Για κενο ξερω οτι θελει 10 λεπτα περιπου σε οικιακα και 5 κλειστα ολα να δεις αν εχεις διαρροη (το λεει και εδω,σελ.2 http://www.hapm.hitachi-asia.com/ind...S_RAK-NH6A.pdf )
Αν εχει πληρωθει κιολας καως το συζητας και αγχωνεσαι παντως,η ζημια εχει ηδη γινει,αν εχει γινει.Πρεπει να αφαιρεθει το αεριο .Οποτε το δουλευεις ετσι και ελπιζει να εχει κανει 'σωστη' εξαερωση.

----------


## Killo_Watt

> Υποψιαζομαι οτι και το βιντεο που δειχνεις δεν ειναι κενου.
> τα κενου ειναι ετσι http://www.frigohellas.gr/product_de...50611&extLang=
> (ας μας απαντησει καποιος ψυκτικος) .Για κενο ξερω οτι θελει 10 λεπτα περιπου σε οικιακα και 5 κλειστα ολα να δεις αν εχεις διαρροη (το λεει και εδω,σελ.2 http://www.hapm.hitachi-asia.com/ind...S_RAK-NH6A.pdf )
> Αν εχει πληρωθει κιολας καως το συζητας και αγχωνεσαι παντως,η ζημια εχει ηδη γινει,αν εχει γινει.Πρεπει να αφαιρεθει το αεριο .Οποτε το δουλευεις ετσι και ελπιζει να εχει κανει 'σωστη' εξαερωση.


δίκιο έχεις αλλά σκέψου τι νεύρα  :Cursing:  έχω να του πω να κάνει κενό και τελικά να με κορόιδεψε. μάλιστα ήθελα να πάρω αντλία και να κάνω μόνος μου την εγκατάσταση και σε συζήτηση με τον τεχνικό με έπεισε ότι δεν θα τα έβαζα σωστά και θα είχα προβλήματα... ε και λέω ας μου τα φτιάξει καλύτερα ο ειδικός έτσι κιαλλιος τα ίδια λεφτά θα μου ερχόταν με την αντλία...

λέτε η παπαριά που έκανε να επηρεάσει πολύ την απόδοση τον μηχανημάτων? εγώ τα λειτουργώ ποιο πολύ στην θέρμανση δημιουργείται παγοφραγμοσ και στην θέρμανση η μόνο στην λειτουργία ψύξης?

ps δεν εβαλε και τεφλον στα ρακορ...

----------


## Telis123

Τεφλον συνηθως δεν βαζουμε γιατι αν η εκχειλωση και το σφιξιμο ειναι ετσι οπως πρεπει δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβλημα.
Τα ξερω εγω αυτα και οταν αλλαξα το δικο μου το εβαλα μονος μου και απο τοτε δεν εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα.
Αν τωρα σου εχει αφησει μεσα αερα/υγρασια και δουλευεις R410 (ειδικα) θα εχεις προβληματα γιατι πρωτα απο ολα το λαδι που 
δουλευει το R410 ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο στον αερα/υγρασια ( εστω και σε λιγο) και κανει ζημιες μετα απο λιγο, απο οτι ξερω - συν τα προβληματα
που θα εχεις απο την προσμιξη με το freon ( αποδοση, αξιοπιστια χαμηλη, αυξημενη καταναλωση λογω μπλοκαρισματος σωληνων/βαλβιδων κ.λ.π).

Το εχω δει και εγω το εργο οταν μου εβαλαν ενα 12αρι και δεν πηγαινε μια σε υπνοδωματιο και αφου τα επαιξε εβαλα μονος μου ενα 9αρι και εχω
του σκασμου θερμανση/ψυξη και με αρκετα λιγοτερη καταναλωση ( αρκει να σου πω οτι σε μενα μου ειχαν κοψει τα συνδετικα και μου ειχαν κολησει 
της χαλκοσωληνες με πιο χοντρες απο οτι επρεπε για να μπαινει η μια μεσα στην αλλη.....  και πολλα αλλα... ασε...  αυτοι ειναι για πολλες κλωτσιες
γενικως, ξερω και απο φιλους μου, εγω ακομη τα κλαιω τα λεφτακια μου ).

----------


## Killo_Watt

> Τεφλον συνηθως δεν βαζουμε γιατι αν η εκχειλωση και το σφιξιμο ειναι ετσι οπως πρεπει δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβλημα.
> Τα ξερω εγω αυτα και οταν αλλαξα το δικο μου το εβαλα μονος μου και απο τοτε δεν εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα.
> Αν τωρα σου εχει αφησει μεσα αερα/υγρασια και δουλευεις R410 (ειδικα) θα εχεις προβληματα γιατι πρωτα απο ολα το λαδι που 
> δουλευει το R410 ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο στον αερα/υγρασια ( εστω και σε λιγο) και κανει ζημιες μετα απο λιγο, απο οτι ξερω - συν τα προβληματα
> που θα εχεις απο την προσμιξη με το freon ( αποδοση, αξιοπιστια χαμηλη, αυξημενη καταναλωση λογω μπλοκαρισματος σωληνων/βαλβιδων κ.λ.π).
> 
> Το εχω δει και εγω το εργο οταν μου εβαλαν ενα 12αρι και δεν πηγαινε μια σε υπνοδωματιο και αφου τα επαιξε εβαλα μονος μου ενα 9αρι και εχω
> του σκασμου θερμανση/ψυξη και με αρκετα λιγοτερη καταναλωση ( αρκει να σου πω οτι σε μενα μου ειχαν κοψει τα συνδετικα και μου ειχαν κολησει 
> της χαλκοσωληνες με πιο χοντρες απο οτι επρεπε για να μπαινει η μια μεσα στην αλλη.....  και πολλα αλλα... ασε...  αυτοι ειναι για πολλες κλωτσιες
> γενικως, ξερω και απο φιλους μου, εγω ακομη τα κλαιω τα λεφτακια μου ).


αστα φίλε μου και εγώ ενώ τα είχα διαβάσει όλα αυτά τελικά την πάτησα... το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο μάστορας ήταν γείτονας και είπα να μην τσακωθούμε τον πλήρωσα και κλαίω τα λεφτά μου και ποιο πολύ τα μηχανήματα που έψαχνα ένα μήνα να βρω κλάσης α+++ για να μην καίνε ρεύμα μήπως κάνω λίγο οικονομία στο πετρέλαιο φέτος.

και δυο ωραία σίτε για όσους θέλουν να διαβάσουν όλα αυτά που είπαν και τα παιδιά ποιο πάνω
http://www.teilasvegas.com/support.shtml
http://www.justanswer.com/hvac/6gxyb...tallation.html

----------


## lord9999

Τα κλιματιστικά σου το πιθανότερο είναι να δουλέψουν μια χαρά χωρίς πρόβλημα, φαντασου ότι πάνω στην αλλαγή από το παλιό r22 με τα 410 και 407 πολλά κλιματιστικά εγκατασταθήκαν χωρίς κενό με μια απλή εξαέρωση και μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύουν άψογα, τώρα για το τι είναι το σωστό είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία που σχεδόν κανένας ψυκτικός δεν την εφαρμόζει γιατι για μια εγατασταση θα ειχες τον ψυκτικό σου κανα τετραωρο στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## Killo_Watt

> Τα κλιματιστικά σου το πιθανότερο είναι να δουλέψουν μια χαρά χωρίς πρόβλημα, φαντασου ότι πάνω στην αλλαγή από το παλιό r22 με τα 410 και 407 πολλά κλιματιστικά εγκατασταθήκαν χωρίς κενό με μια απλή εξαέρωση και μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύουν άψογα, τώρα για το τι είναι το σωστό είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία που σχεδόν κανένας ψυκτικός δεν την εφαρμόζει γιατι για μια εγατασταση θα ειχες τον ψυκτικό σου κανα τετραωρο στο σπίτι σου.


Μίλησα απευθείας με την hitachi και μου είπαν ότι θα με πάρει τεχνικός τους τηλ. για να μου εξηγήσει την κατάσταση. Ότι μου πει θα το μοιραστώ και μαζί σας εδώ στο forum.

----------

vasilimertzani (01-12-13)

----------


## θανασης 7

> Βεβαιως και επρεπε να κανει κενα και πολυ καλα επεμενες γιατι ετσι πρεπει.
> Για 30'' πολυ λιγο μου φαινετε, εγω θα ελεγα για κανα τεταρτο και μετα να το αφησεις πανω το οργανο χωρις την αντλια κενου να δεις αν κραταει τα κενα ή εχει καμια ψιλοδιαρροη για κανα μισαωρο στο καθενα ενα μηχανημα.
> Αν δεν εχει πρεπει αφου ανοιξεις τα αερια και το βαλεις μπροστα να τσεκαρεις τις ενωσεις των σωληνων με ενα πινελακι και σαπουνονερο για να δεις και τοτε μηπως χανει και θελει κανα σφιξιμο.


Εχεις απολυτα δικαιο σε οτι λες, δεν μας ειπε ποσο του πηρε εργασια ομως,γιατι εαν το εκανε οπως λες εσυ και ετσι ειναι το σωστο θα εκανε τον διπλασιο χρονο και φυσικα τα χρηματα θα ηταν τα διπλα .Γιατι ο χρονος ειναι χρημα και μην κλαιγονται οι πελατες οτι τα χρηματα που περνουν οι ψυκτικοι ειναι πολλα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Εχεις απολυτα δικαιο σε οτι λες, δεν μας ειπε ποσο του πηρε εργασια ομως,γιατι εαν το εκανε οπως λες εσυ και ετσι ειναι το σωστο θα εκανε τον διπλασιο χρονο και φυσικα τα χρηματα θα ηταν τα διπλα .Γιατι ο χρονος ειναι χρημα και μην κλαιγονται οι πελατες οτι τα χρηματα που περνουν οι ψυκτικοι ειναι πολλα.


Αυτο τι ρολο παιζει???Το οτι τον επρηζε να του κανει κενο δεν ειναι στην προσφορα??Να κλαιγονται οι πελατες απο κατι τετοιους μαστορους που εχουν ισοπεδωσει την πιατσα .Εδω ειναι φιλε μου προσφορα και ζητηση.Οταν λοιπον ο τεχνικος δινει την προσφορα για εγκατασταση ειναι αυτονοητο οτι περιλαμβανονται ολα και οχι 1 λεπτο κενο η καθολου γιατι κοστιζει.
Επισης στο 80ρι που παει μια εγκατασταση  σου φαινονται λιγα για να βαλει κενο???

----------

